# Canon PowerShot SX60 HS Update [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16875"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16875">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We were told a while back by a great source that a replacement to the PowerShot SX50IS would be coming in the spring, obviously that didn’t occur. We have been told there have been some production issues with the camera and it will be announced for Photokina 2014 in September. The PowerShot lineup will probably get a separate announcement date than that of the EOS 7D replacement.</p>
<p>We’ve been told it will indeed have the biggest zoom range on the planet when it does surface.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## rowlandw (Jul 14, 2014)

Having the SX40 I skipped the SX50 to see about the SX60. I will be very interested if it has a larger sensor like the Sony RX10 and the Panasonic FX1000. I may hold off on getting the FX1000 until the SX60 issues.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, my SLR lens kif has a 1500x range.

Looking forward to hearing about this one.


----------



## ecka (Jul 15, 2014)

rowlandw said:


> Having the SX40 I skipped the SX50 to see about the SX60. I will be very interested if it has a larger sensor like the Sony RX10 and the Panasonic FX1000. I may hold off on getting the FX1000 until the SX60 issues.



I think the one with larger sensor would be called SX2 or SX1 Mark II . You can't have crazy zoom range and bigger sensor in one body.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Well, my SLR lens kif has a 1500x range.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about this one.


Impressive! 1500X!

My kit has a 60X range.... From 10mm to 600mm... 

You must have some interesting lenses......


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my SLR lens kif has a 1500x range.
> ...



Full frame fisheye to 2800mm telescope plus 2x TC on 1.6 crop.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Forgot the telescope and the 2X Barlow.... Make my range 10-4000 mm, or 400X.... But I must confess that I have not been able to hand hold the telescope, nor have I been able to slip it into my sweetheart's camera bag without her noticing it....


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 15, 2014)

But will it be able to make phone calls?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



So, you have a C8?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...


Yes, good guess!


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Well....2000mm.

I have an EdgeHD11.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



I've wondered this before, so I may as well ask. Are telescope focal lengths equivalent to lenses? Does a 2800mm telescope have the same field of view as a 2800mm lens?


----------



## bdeclerc (Jul 15, 2014)

scyrene said:


> I've wondered this before, so I may as well ask. Are telescope focal lengths equivalent to lenses? Does a 2800mm telescope have the same field of view as a 2800mm lens?



They're not just "equivalent", they're exactly the same thing, the effective focal length of the optics used, so yes, a 2800mm FL telescope has the same field of view a 2800mm lens would have.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if this will be the introduction of DPAF to p/s cameras?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I wonder if this will be the introduction of DPAF to p/s cameras?



Would be nice, but I seriously doubt it.

My biggest hopes for this camera are:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Dramatically improved EVF optics. The SX50 optics have a major field curvature issue.
[*]The lens (including IS) is at least as good as that in the SX50 (which is pretty good).
[*]The video performance gets a good upgrade (better quality, 60p FHD available).
[/list]


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 15, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this will be the introduction of DPAF to p/s cameras?
> ...


agreed!

I am amazed at how good the SX-50 is, considering what it does..... Give it a better EVF and make the buttons less sensitive (or better yet, a lockout switch) and you would have a huge lead in the superzoom market.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I agree on a better and faster EVF. The greater reach will make it quite a challenge I think for just getting equal quality. Looking forward to the final specs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2014)

rowlandw said:


> Having the SX40 I skipped the SX50 to see about the SX60. I will be very interested if it has a larger sensor like the Sony RX10 and the Panasonic FX1000. I may hold off on getting the FX1000 until the SX60 issues.



A large sensor 100X zoom?? It would be so large that it would have to mount on a truck. The high optical zoom range is only practical with tiny sensors. So don't expect that in a super zoom.


----------

